# Looking for some advice on flowers to feed a hermann



## Kitkat1989 (Jun 24, 2014)

So my two year old tortoise is a fussy eater and I was looking for some alternatives I can feed him. I always have carnations in my house and I have petunias and lavender on my balcony growing. I was wondering if these are ok to feed to him and if anyone has any lusts of safe foods that I could grow?


----------



## Saleama (Jun 24, 2014)

Not sure about the ones you have. I feed my Russians Nasturtium (sp?) and Hibiscus flowers and leaves. They will actually beg for Hibiscus flowers.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Jun 24, 2014)

Mine love rose petals, hibiscus, magnolia petals, day lilies, dandelion flowers, and petunias. They have lavender in their pens, but only occasionally do I see them chewing on it. I also feed the leaves of roses, dandelions, and hibiscus. They like wild violets (with and without the purple flowers) geraniums, and fruitless strawberries. They will eat iceplant, but it's not their favorite for sure. They also like aloe vera, cactus pads, and cactus fruit. I try to grow as much of their food as I can, but I supplement with endive, escarole, radicchio, and dandelions in the winter. I also keep weeds growing in their pen for them to munch on whenever they want. Hope that was helpful.


----------



## johnsonnboswell (Jun 24, 2014)

Day lilies, squash blossoms or any flower in that family, rose of Sharon...


----------



## ditzyangeluk (Jun 25, 2014)

http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/ is a great source for plants/weds/flowers yu can look up yourself


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jun 27, 2014)

Hibiscus, daises, golden money wart, petunias, strawberry flowers (and the fruits!), geraniums, hostas, dandelion... Yum yum yum!


----------



## Kitkat1989 (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks everyone that's a big help


----------

